# Knitting questions...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

1. I've noticed some yarn is #4, #5, & #6 wgt. And some are "super bulky". The yarn I've had to knit with has been #4 and #5 and I've been making hats and scarves. What would one use #6 "super bulky" for?

2. When deciding what to make with a skein of yarn, I'm guessing you look at the yardage; however, I suspect the thickness of the strand has a great deal to do with it too. So where can I find out how many yards (and what thickness) are needed for different items (like scarves & adult hats). I actually started a scarf and didn't have enough yarn to complete it...sure don't like taking what I've already done apart!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Sometimes there is patterns on the yarn skein itself. Maybe you could try a google search for more information. The super bulky might be harder to work with due to it's thickness. 
The one you started and can't complete, what kind of yarn is it, and what color ? 
Maybe someone here has a match to it. If you only have the one loom though, it maybe not worth the time for you to wait for a match.


----------



## gishpar (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi: I knit and crochet but always follow a pattern and try to use the yarn the pattern says use. Super Bulky can be for big sweaters, big baby blankets, etc... You can find free patterns online and look at those. There is web site for knitters to ask questions and get answers but I can not remember the name of it now. I am sure you could find it if you did a search on it. You can always finish your scarf using the same yarn and size by just joining it. If you are spinning your own yarn, then you may have to guy a skein at the store or order it online. You can sometimes find cost efficient yarn on ebay or other such sites.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I find many free patterns here: https://www.ravelry.com/account/login
If you go to the home page, select the patterns tab at the top and then click on : Use the pattern browser & advanced search
then you can select boxes including options for patterns based on the amount of yarn you have. There are several search options to create a matrix that could lead to an enjoyable afternoon of changing search options, perusing pictures and then changing them and perusing pictures again. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Ladytoysdream, I did that google search and found a "calculator" to use here: http://www.dummies.com/crafts/crocheting/estimating-how-much-yarn-to-buy/ Just scroll down a little. I also found https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/knittingCalculator.asp which would be specific to an individual's project.  The yarn I was working with are is both Lionbrand wool-ease #6 "wild strawberry" and Yarn Bee super bulky "rose blush". Only need about half a skein of each to complete this... I should have checked to see if what I had would make it before I started. 

Gishpar I think You're smart for working that way. I guess I'm a throw back to my mother in that I actually create my own patterns. Yeah, probably foolish for such a knitting noob as I! However, I get great joy thinking of something and then seeing if I can knit it.

Thanks Mzgarden. I am actually looking at the different patterns...more to give myself ideas than choose a pattern. Am learning quite a bit about the different stitches useful as well as increasing/decreasing, etc. that I would not have even thought about. So those URLS are helpful. Thank you. I have registered at that site; however, I get totally lost each time I try to post something and then find my post again.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

The weight often refers to the wraps per inch. Generally on a knitting pattern someone else has already figured out the weight/width (or Wraps per inch/WPI) and needle size necessary to get the item your creating to match up with the dimensions of the pattern your working with (This is often referred to as gauge). Generally if your test swatch is bigger or smaller than the listed gauge (because everyone tends to have different tension when knitting), you can adjust your needle size until you get the right gauge (you could adjust your yarn weight by using a different yarn, but most folks I know prefer to use their chosen yarn and adjust the needle size).

The exception to this is lace weight yarn and general lace work. I pretty much never use the recommended needle size when I do shawls, just because you get a more open pattern with lace work when you go up a size or two (I prefer to do shawls with fingering weight yarn, and around a size 6 or 7 needle rather than the size 00 through 2 needles listed as the recommended needle size on the yarn)

As Mzgarden mentioned, If you utilize ravelry you can look up patterns by all sorts of things...needle size, type of yarn your using, how many yards of said yarn you have, and free patterns vs. paid.

Super bulky yarn can be used for most things, its a matter of finding a pattern that matches your desired endgame. I did a sweater with doubled up yarn that hit super bulky weight when compared to other yarns and it didn't define the cables as well as I'd have liked, but it also only took a week start to finish to knock out said sweater. I do tend to see it used more for hats, and chunky cowls though. Occasionally an afghan or blanket (I'm assuming your not referring to the unspun rolls of roving that are popular with arm knitting in social media now...but oh so fragile when finished)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am thinking of creating some lap blankets for the people in the rehab/nursing center I had to stay in for 2 wks following my hip transplant. Those people would sit out in the halls in their wheel chairs. I'm thinking their having a hand-knitted lap blanket might just pick up their spirits a bit. Being a real noob to knitting, I'm thinking if I can find some heavier thread (like #6 super bulky I've seen in some stores) at a reasonable price, maybe that would be good to create the lap blankets with....Yes? No? 

I did notice some yarn at Wal-Marts that identified itself on the label as "for blankets" and it looked quite thick. Didn't think at the time to see what the weight was; however, I have noticed the heavier the yarn the less yardage there is in a skein. (The one and only lap blanket I've made took over 4 skeins of #4 yarn and it was only about 36" x 36" when completed.)


----------



## CinnamonHarvest (Apr 7, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> I am thinking of creating some lap blankets for the people in the rehab/nursing center I had to stay in for 2 wks following my hip transplant. Those people would sit out in the halls in their wheel chairs. I'm thinking their having a hand-knitted lap blanket might just pick up their spirits a bit. Being a real noob to knitting, I'm thinking if I can find some heavier thread (like #6 super bulky I've seen in some stores) at a reasonable price, maybe that would be good to create the lap blankets with....Yes? No?
> 
> I did notice some yarn at Wal-Marts that identified itself on the label as "for blankets" and it looked quite thick. Didn't think at the time to see what the weight was; however, I have noticed the heavier the yarn the less yardage there is in a skein. (The one and only lap blanket I've made took over 4 skeins of #4 yarn and it was only about 36" x 36" when completed.)


Here's a quick guide to yarn/needle size gauge. Its the number of stitches it takes to cover 4" of knitting in stockinette (knit one side and purl the other on a flat object). Yes, the heavier or bulkier the yarn, generally the fewer yards are in a skein, super important to make sure you get enough for your pattern (though there are exceptions...I buy the Wendy Aran 100% wool in 500g skeins for sweaters because its affordable...and then I tend to go towards smaller yarn producers for yarns that are going to be for things like socks and shawls).

Any yarn can be for blankets...the benefit of knitting with bulky yarn is...the projects tend to go quicker. Do you have a pattern in mind or are you going to wing it? If your not using superwash, acrylic (probably what you found at walmart) is definitely your friend for things that you want to be machine washable, and it's generally more affordable.


----------

